# [TR][ISO-9]En Çok istenen Türkçe belgeler

## togan

charset iso-8859-9 seçildi

Sanýrým Arkadaþlarýnn Türkçee belge yazmak isteyen gönüllü arkadaþlara bir fikir vermesi bakýmýndan bu oylamaya katýlmasý uygun olur.  :Very Happy: 

Oyunu hayýr olarak kullanan sebebini açýklarsa, ihtiyaçlarýnn belirlenmesi için önemli bir katkýda bulunacak !!!

Kolay gelsin

----------

## huso_wamp

AAAAAAAh togan abi  :Smile: 

gönüllü bulmak çok zordur togan aða ..

Akýl veren öneride bulunan çok olur..

Ama ucundan tut dedinmi bakmýssýn kimseden reaktion yok.

bilmiyor deðilsin tembel hazýrcý gençleri (rastladýgýmýn %70)..

Isterim gönüllü çýksýn ve ben yanlýþ tanýmýþým bu gençleri diyeyim..

Zaten komik olan olayda þu :

Bu iþi yapan karþýlýk almýyor beklemiyor ama o belgeler okusunsa gam yemicem ..

Zaten beni en çok kýzdýran olay bu.. Birde howto da en ufak bi hata oldugunu bile kabul 

etsen, o zaman dediðim %70 anýnda Linux a çamur atar bilmem iyi deðilmiþ gibi yorumda 

bulunmaya kalkar.. Kendi araþtýrýp google o sorunu kendi çözse ve hatanýn nerden kaynaklandýgýný 

anlasa o zaman daha iyi ögrenmiþ olur/olacak..

Sana baþarýlar ...

Kalacak olursan gel Çay içelim (Çaylar benden)  :Smile: )

(Her ihtimali düþünmek gerek)

Saygýlar Huso

----------

## togan

Selam Huso ;

Herkes kendi kapýsýnýn önünü temizlemeli diye düþünürüm.

çay için teþekkürler içmiþ gibi oldum

Kolay gelsin

----------

## togan

Selam ;

Þu konuyu açýklamakta fayda var. hayýr oyu kullanan sebebini açýklasýn, böylece ihtiyaçlarý daha iyi belýrleme þansýmýz olacak .

 Bu soru cevap ta amaçlanan howto yada belge diyelim, hazýrlanan belgeler den hangileri  bu forumu kullanan arkadaþlarýn ihtiyaçlarýna cevap veriyor. Hangi tip belgelerin gentoo kullanmaya yeni baþlayan arkadaþlarýn iþine daha çok yaradýðý, sanýrým bu açýklama  daha uygun oldu.   :Very Happy: 

Ve yazmaktan asla vazgeçmeyelim. Eksik olabilir hatalý olabilir. Sorun deðil forumlarda herzaman deðiþtirme ve hata düzeltme þansýmýz var.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## gentr

Bence

Hayir yetersiz.

Linux konusunda yeterli dokuman varmi ki gentoo linux icin olsun.

Not:Biraz uzunca olunca yazmaktan vaz gectim.Onda hemen mesaj ekliyemedim.Ozur.

 :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## togan

Selam;

Bu arada hazýr yeri gelmiþken, benim fikrime göre forumlarda soru soran arkadaþlar çok önemli bir görev yerine getiriyorlar. Linux  en büyük geliþimini forumlar  açýldýktan sonra ve test kullanýcýlarýn yorumlarýyla saðlamýþtýr.

Forumlarda sorulan  sorular ve kullanýcýlarýn, deðiþik ihtiyaçlara göre, þekillenen istekleri. Çok önemli mesafeler alýnmasýný saðlamýþtýr. 

Fikirlerini yazan arkadaþlarýn daha pozitif fikirlerle katkýda bulunmasý, inanýn bizi çok sevindirir. Burda amaçlanan yapýcý eleþtiri, doðru bir istikamete hep beraber yönlenme olmalý. herzaman dediðim gibi negatif eleþtiri kolay ve gereksiz, pozitif eleþtiri doðru olan, Doðru yönlendirme en mükemmel olandýr.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## kandemir

Merhaba,

Hazýrladýðýn NASIL? belgeleri için teþekkürler, ellerine saðlýk. Forum yönetiminden mesaj geldi, "birçok insan olduðu görülüyor, bununla ilgili bir sýnýrlama yok" diyorlar. Yani, kullanýcý sayýmýz yeterli görünüyor, mesaj ve yanýt sayýlarý göze çarpar hale geldiðinde "Hadi artýk açýn bölümümüzü" diyebiliriz.

Çeviri konusuna gelince, birkaç gündür aylardýr ihtiyacýný hissettiðim çeviri yönetim sistemi üzerinde çalýþýyorum. Çevirisi yapýlacak metni parçalara ayýrýyor ve gönüllüler çevirisini yapmak istedikleri parçayý çeviriyor. Herkes istediði kadar çeviri yapacaðý için, hiçkimse aðýr çeviri yükü altýnda kalmýyor.

Bu hafta dönem projeleri, bir sonraki hafta da finaller ile boðuþacaðým için, programýn ilk sürümünü büyük ihtimalle 16 Ocak'tan sonra yayýnlayacaðým.

Ýyi Çalýþmalar

NOT: Açýlan her Türkçe baþlýðýn baþýna [TR] ya da [Turkish] yazarsak daha iyi olur  :Smile: 

----------

## kandemir

 *gentr wrote:*   

> Bence
> 
> Hayir yetersiz.
> 
> Linux konusunda yeterli dokuman varmi ki gentoo linux icin olsun.
> ...

 

Linux ile ilgili dökümanlar diðer herhangi konudaki dökümanlardan çok daha fazla.Last edited by kandemir on Sat Dec 25, 2004 2:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## togan

 *kandemir wrote:*   

> Merhaba,
> 
> Hazýrladýðýn NASIL? belgeleri için teþekkürler, ellerine saðlýk. Forum yönetiminden mesaj geldi, "birçok insan olduðu görülüyor, bununla ilgili bir sýnýrlama yok" diyorlar. Yani, kullanýcý sayýmýz yeterli görünüyor, mesaj ve yanýt sayýlarý göze çarpar hale geldiðinde "Hadi artýk açýn bölümümüzü" diyebiliriz.
> 
> Çeviri konusuna gelince, birkaç gündür aylardýr ihtiyacýný hissettiðim çeviri yönetim sistemi üzerinde çalýþýyorum. Çevirisi yapýlacak metni parçalara ayýrýyor ve gönüllüler çevirisini yapmak istedikleri parçayý çeviriyor. Herkes istediði kadar çeviri yapacaðý için, hiçkimse aðýr çeviri yükü altýnda kalmýyor.
> ...

 

Selam Bahadýr.

Oylamaya katýlýp önerilerini yazdýðýn için  çok teþekkürler. Üzerinde çalýþtýðýn programýn çýkmasýný merakla bekliyorum. Bende elimden geldiðince Gentoo kullanan yada kullanmaya aday arkadaþlara yardýmcý olmaya devam edeceðim. 

Forumun açýlmasýný sabýrsýzlýkla bekliyorum. Yeni genç ve aktif arkadaþlarý forumumuza kazandýrmak en büyük amaçlarýmdan biri olacaktýr. Benim þahsi görüþüm egoist olmadan paylaþýmcý olabilmek. Pozitif olan Linux un geliþmesine katkýda bulunacak olan her geliþmeyi desteklemek sanýrým hepimizin görevi.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## Elturco

Merhaba Arkadaþlar ben aranýza yeni katýldým herkezi burdan selamlýyorum

togan kardeþ Anket düþüncesi güzel olmuþ bende elimde geldiðince linux kullan arkadaþlara destek olmaya çalýþcam daha Gentoo yeni kuracam 

Debiandan Gentoo terfi ediceðim birde Almanya bulunan Linuxçu ve Gentooçu bir akrabam var en kýsa zaman buraya üye olmasýný salýyacam herkeze bol Linuxlu Günler diliyorum  :Very Happy: 

----------

## togan

 *Elturco wrote:*   

> Merhaba Arkadaþlar ben aranýza yeni katýldým herkezi burdan selamlýyorum
> 
> togan kardeþ Anket düþüncesi güzel olmuþ bende elimde geldiðince linux kullan arkadaþlara destek olmaya çalýþcam daha Gentoo yeni kuracam 
> 
> Debiandan Gentoo terfi ediceðim birde Almanya bulunan Linuxçu ve Gentooçu bir akrabam var en kýsa zaman buraya üye olmasýný salýyacam herkeze bol Linuxlu Günler diliyorum 

 

Selam aramýza katýldýðýnýz için teþekkürler ve hoþ geldiniz diyorum.

Gentoo kurulumu ile ilgili  tüm stage 1,2,3  kurulum belgeleri forumumuzda mevcut ayrýca oylamalara katýlmanýz halinde forumumuzun geliþmesinde sizin fikirlerinizinde yer almasý bizleri sevindirir.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## rakdere

Ben de yetersiz oyu kullandim.

Niye boyle dusundugumu biraz aciklamaya calisayim.

Bence gentoo kurmasi fazla sorun degil de, asil kurulurken

herseyi dusunerek kurmayinca cok sorun cikiyor, tekrar tekrar

bircok seyi derlemek gerekiyor.

Bu acidan kurulum oncesi nelerin hazirlanmasi konusu bence

daha onemli ve bunun da yetersiz oldugunu dusunuyorum.

make.conf devfs udev kernel ayarlari fstabta usb ayarlari...Bu konularda biraz daha fazla bilgi verilse fena olmaz diye

dusunuyorum.

   Herseye ragmen gentooyu turkcelestirenlere cok tesekkurler.

----------

## togan

 *rakdere wrote:*   

> Ben de yetersiz oyu kullandim.
> 
> Niye boyle dusundugumu biraz aciklamaya calisayim.
> 
> Bence gentoo kurmasi fazla sorun degil de, asil kurulurken
> ...

 

Selam Rafet

Ben burada forumda bulunan gentoo stage 1 2 3 kurulum howtolarýný ki  bu howtolarda aþaðý yukarý tam ve hatasýz kurulum saðlanýyor. Ben onlarý sormuþtum... Onlar hakkýndaki görüþlerini de aktarýrmýsýn...

Kolay gelsin

----------

## togan

Selam Arkadaþlar,

Sanýrým söylemek  istediðimi tam anlatamamýþým.. Burada bunu yapmamýn sebebi arkadaþlarýmýz arasýnda en çok zorlandýklarý konularý  öðrenmek ve yazýlacak belgeler trafiðini ona göre yönlendirmek..Bu ayný zamanda hepimize yardýmcý olmak isteyen Administrator arkadaþlarýmýzýn yazmak istediklere belgeler için bir pusula görevi görecektir..

Haydi eller klavyeye ve ileride hepimize çok yardýmcý olacak bu aktiviteye katýlmaya.. 

Unutmayýn bilmemek ayýp deðil bunu söyleyebilmek hele  hiç ayýp deðil..Bence öðrenmemekte ayýp deðil..Ýstemiyorsa neden zorla öðrensinki dimi...

Kolay gelsin

----------

## nerval

Aslinda ben yeterli oyunu kullandim; bilmem yazmam gerekir mi  :Smile:  Ama ictenlikle, yazilan dokumanlar oldukca iyi. (Tekrar tebrikler togan)

Oncelikle forum'un ilk sayfasinda 30'un uzerinde mesaj Turkce ; others forumunu bir nevi domine ederek kullaniyoruz. Insallah bir forum acilir; onemli dokumanlari da sticky ederek (misal togan'in yaptigi kurulum dokumanlari) ordan da devam edebiliriz.

Bunun yani sira yeni forum acmak da o kadar zor bir sey degil; iki tane satir ekliyorsunuz otomatik olarak hersey akabinde geliyor. Webadmin'in en fazla 10 dakikasini alir. 

Gelelim onemli dokumanlara  :Smile:  Insanlarin spesifik sorunlari ortaya koyulmadikca kanimca sorunlari kesfetmek oldukca zor olur. Cunku herkesin bilgisayari ayri ozelliklere sahip, herkesin kendine degin sorunlari hep de degisik olabilir. Bu vesile ile, sorunlarla karsilastikca paylasmak sanirim kolaylik yaratacaktir.

Bunun yani sira; insanlarin beklentilerini tam ogrenmek amacli "Forum'dan beklentileriniz nelerdir" tarzinda bir baslik da acilabilir belki ?

Kanimca; genelde herkesin karsilastigi sorunlar arasinda bir cok cesitteki (qt, avi, mpeg, asx etc.) video gosterimleri ; office programlarinin kusursuz calismasi, p2p programlarinin kusursuz calismasi (Gentoo bu konuda cok iyi; emerge limewire ve emerge amule herseyi hallediyor) , grafik programlarinin kusursuz calismasi, ve makinanin her parcasinin kusursuzca sisteme tanitilmasi belli basli sorunlar arasinda. 

Gentoo icin sanirim en buyuk zorluklardan biri de kurulum asamasi oluyor; ama bu konuda da muthis bir dokuman uclusu var. Bu yuzden de yeterli oyu verdim  :Smile: 

Saglicakla ;

Onur

----------

## togan

Selam Onur;

Forumumuza katkýda bulunman büyük incelik..Sizin gibi deðerli ve  bilgili arkadaþlarýmýzýn biz Gentoo severlerin  arasýnda  yer almalarý bizim için büyük bir kazanç..Ayrýca önerilerin bizim için kesinlikle  yol gösterici olacaktýr.. 

Forum konusuna gelince kesinlikle iki arkadaþ olarak takip ediyoruz.. Sadece beklenen phpBB-2.2 sürümü o çýkýnca (eli kulaðýnda)  hem gentoo forumlar hemde Türkçe Forum çok daha kullanýþlý bir þekilde kullanýlacak forum içinde alt forumlar tekrar açýlabilecek.. Bu konuyla ayrýca ilgilenmek istersen irc.freenode.net #gentoo-forums adresinden sorabilirsin..Artýk oradaki tüm moderator ve Admin arkadaþlar haberdar Türkçe forum konusundan,  çünki  çok bastýrýyoruz..  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Kolay gelsin Görüþmek üzere..

----------

## nerval

Estagfurullah oncelikle  :Smile:  Cok da bilgili konumda biri de degilim aslinda. Google'dan, Gentoo forumlarindan arayip buluyorum sorunlarima cevaplari. Turkce Gentoo forumlarinin da olmasi cok cok iyi husus arada; keske Turkiye'de Gentoo kullanimi cok daha gelisse.

Wikipedia'daki Gentoo dokumaninin Turkcesini hazirlarken kesfetmistim burayi, ( http://tr.wikipedia.org/Gentoo ) o gun bugundur de ugrar oldum sanirim.

IRC adresine bir ara ugrayip ben de beyinlerini utuleyecegim  :Smile: 

----------

## togan

Selam Onur,

Desene Gentoo daki sorumlu arkadaþlarýmýzýn elimizden çekecekleri var..  :Smile: 

Kolay gelsin görüþmek üzere..

----------

## Marifetli

Gentoo sýk kurulmadýðý için (yýlda bir iki) kurulum howto larý yeterince geliþtirilemiyor sanýrým.

Bir de kde ile superfast kurulum adýnda bir wiki belgesi vardý o da Türkçe'leþtirilebilir.

----------

